# Screaming Bell Front cauldron/brazer bit?



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm looking for the cauldron piece that sits at the front of the skaven screaming bell, the piece that goes where the plague priest stands if you build the furnace. 

Its only needed if you build the bell so wondering if any skaven players happen to have it spare and un-needed? I need it to be able to construct a second plague claw (not a fan of the official model) 

If you have the bit unneeded let me know, thanks!

(UK)


----------

